# Purple flowers along highways in Ontario



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Late for purple coneflowers and liatris. Ironweed blooming big time here. Your to far north for me to guess.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Aster?


----------



## DMLinton (Sep 23, 2013)

Might have been Purple Loosestrife, which is an invasion weed that takes over where soil retains significant moisture. I do not know from personal experience (don't have bees yet) but it is said that Purple Loosestrife makes pretty good honey.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Most likely New England Asters, they are about the only thing blooming right now besides the little white asters.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

jmgi said:


> Most likely New England Asters, they are about the only thing blooming right now besides the little white asters.


My guess too. Not much new england around here but the white aster just started blooming the last few days. There is also a wildflower they plant in some of the highway medians that started blooomin purple, red, pink, etc. Looks kinda like a coneflower/daisy, i forget the name.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

jmgi said:


> Most likely New England Asters, they are about the only thing blooming right now besides the little white asters.


Agreed


----------

